# Brown/black things sticking out of skin



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

I have two male rats, over a year old. One has strange, hard brown/black things sticking out of his skin. The other doesn't.

Both rats itch themselves a lot, but they've always done that and I've never seen any bugs.


I'm kind of freaking out. Do you know what this is?

I'll try to post a picture, if I can get him to stay still.

edit: No fur thinning, and they don't seem to cause him pain. No change in behavior.


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

I should add: they are small, smaller than a chocolate chip. Like a mini chocolate chip. (I can't think of anything else to compare it to) And, there are only a few.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

A tick? Does it look like a mole? I'm not sure if rats can get ticks but I have seen them on dogs and they look like you describe.


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

It doesn't look like a bug to me, but I've never seen a tick, so I don't know. I live in southern cali where they're not too common. If it is a tick, should I pull it out?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Could also be an abscess. They can show up as dead skin right at the surface until they pop. 

I've also heard they are prone to bot flies.

You should search around the forum, there are pictures for both of these so you can compare and see if it's what your guy has.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

000k said:


> If it is a tick, should I pull it out?


I'm not an expert but I've heard you should not pull ticks out. It often rips their head off leaving it behind in the skin and causes an infection. I've heard that holding something hot to their but, like the tip of a lighter that you had lit for a while or a match that you just blew out, will cause them to back out on their own. But I've never seen that done in person so it could be a wives tale.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

A picture would really help.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

000k said:


> It doesn't look like a bug to me, but I've never seen a tick, so I don't know. I live in southern cali where they're not too common. If it is a tick, should I pull it out?


If it is ticks. The head can stay behind if you just pull it. Oil the tick first with baby oil or olive oil. Then use tweezers and pull it out as close to the rats skin as possible. The oil helps the tick to let go.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

a photo would help. is it crusty or smooth abs shiny. a ticks bum is shiny whereas a cyst is a crusty scabby material


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Its sound like it could be black heads maybe, with out pic idk, but dogs get them occasionally. Their pores can get clogged, we pick them out, it leaves a tiny hole just like it would your face but nothing to worry about, if thats what it is. Really need a picture....


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

it's not smooth, it's more crusty/scabby. is a cyst dangerous?


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

i will keep trying to get a picture, but he is so fidgety. doesn't like me to hold him in that position for too long.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Could be a cyst. A cyst is just a clogged pore, like a blackhead but worse. They can be painful though (I've had them personally) and can get infected. I would try squeezing it from underneath if you can and see if anything comes out. The stuff inside a cyst will be thick (and smelly) so it'll squeeze out slowly like paste, not pop suddenly like a zit. Be careful not to pop it in. I had that happen once on one of mine and it caused a massive infection and hurt even worse.


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

these aren't my photos, but this is what they look like on my rat.


----------



## 000k (Aug 2, 2013)

i'm thinking it is most likely a cyst. thank you for the tips!


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Could be. Or an abscess. There is a sticky at the top of this forum talking about abscesses, with photos, you should read it.


----------

